# Making memories



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tito --- what a great way to spend your birthday


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

aww glad he had such a wonderful day celebrating!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Good for Tito, sometimes a bird is just what a dog needs!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

What a perfect birthday! Happy birthday, Tito!


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Happy Birthday Tito!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tito


----------

